# My 3rd trip to PEI in 2011



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jin from Korea had a great time for three days in PEI.
Shin, Korean TV fishing show host, fought a giant in PEI last year, but he didn't fight on standup. I think Jin is the first fisherman from Korea who fought a giant on standup.
He fought and released a giant each for three days. He is a happy man and he bowed to come back next year with other Korean fishermen.

5' custom Black Hole Cow Special/Everol 6/0



























4'8" custom 450g Black Hole/Shimano Tiagra50W


















5' custom Black Hole Cow Special/Shimano Tiagra50W


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Dang!!!! Way to go Kil, looks like you all had fun!!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Good deal!!! Great catches:cheers::cheers:


----------

